# When do puppies learn their names?



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Well, there's learning their name, and then there's coming to you when you say it  I think Brady knew his name by 10 weeks, if not earlier. But I think he was 8-9 months old before we could yell his name while he was in the backyard and have him come to us.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

I think our two knew their names & knew they were going to be a part of our family while they were being knit together in their mother's womb. hehe


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Someone else posted a minute ago about this as well. We got Sam to learn his name (and quickly too!) by giving him a treat every time he made eye contact with me when I said his name. He learned that "Sam!" means "look at mom, she's calling you!".. I'd say he got his name down pat within a week.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I think they know their name sometimes, when they want to. Chloe is 4.5 month old and I know she knows her name but only responds when she wants too.


----------



## WhiteRam (Feb 22, 2009)

id say by 4 months hurley knew his name, and around 6 he would come when it was called to him... 8 1/2 months now


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

long time since I had a pup - but Bridger came to us at 6 months & his name had been Bear. He caught on that Bridger was his "handle" in 2 days - we used it all the time with pets/treats/food -- neighbor dog is "Bear" so everyone made a big effort not say that word for awhile


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think it's like anything else, it depends on the pup. Some breeders will start using the name if they have assigned a puppy to you, and you've picked a name, so that the pup comes home pretty much knowing it already. Other pups seem to take forever to figure it out. Just depends on the pup, you, and your training methods. How's that for a non-answer?


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

We have been taught to do the same as Missmarstar and Rufus learned his name in a matter of a day. Our trainer taught us the "name game" where we approach him, reach for his collar with one hand, say his name and hand him a treat with the other hand. By the second day of doing that he was responding to his name. Now that said, as someone else noted, he doesn't always come to us when we call his name, but he does look at us so it would appear he knows it.


----------



## Tinsley (Nov 11, 2008)

Names ending in Y's, E's and I think O's are meant to be easier to learn, just from the sound, so 'Rupert' took longer than some names do. The breeder always called 'Puppy!' or 'Puppies' to get their attention and do he had 'Puppy' down as his name from 7 weeks!

He knew he was 'Rupert' or 'Roo' or 'Rupey' by about 10 weeks, and he'd come to you at about 4 months. Now when you holler his name he's at your feet in seconds (6mo's now)


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

I was fortunate.. we picked Penny's name when she was about 2 weeks old.. and the breeder and her family used it when handling her.. so she came to us knowing her name. With Rusty I gave him a piece of kibble ( with a pup I always had some in my pocket ) every time he looked at me when I said it. Took just a few days.


----------

